# MBT shoes damaged due to 'wear & tear' after 3 months....no comeback?



## Squonk (14 Jan 2008)

Mrs. Squonk bought a pair of MBTs in October '07. She walks a lot (~4 miles a day) and both shoes have developed holes in the bottom. When she bought the shoes she told the retailer the amount of walking she does and he said no problem. However, she brought them back today to the same shop today looking for some satisfaction and was told there was no comeback (she dealt with a different sales person this time)..the 1 year warrranty on the shoes does not include wear & tear. Does Mrs. Squonk have any comeback in this situation? Who dictates what's meant by wear & tear? Who should she talk to about this? Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jan 2008)

You could ask the _NCA _via www.consumerconnect.ie - that *does *sound like a lot of wear and tear in about three months though.


----------



## mercman (17 Jan 2008)

Clubman - Maybe but Mrs Squonk to the retailer the level of use and they uttered 'No Problem'


----------



## sam h (17 Jan 2008)

*How many steps do you walk each day?*

_Maybe you have heard the recent guidelines about walking 10,000 steps per day. How far is 10,000 steps anyway? The average person's stride length is approximately 2.5 feet long. That means it takes just over 2,000 steps to walk one mile, and 10,000 steps is close to 5 miles._

10,000 steps is recommended as an ideal to walk each day and that about 5 miles & the OP's wife is 20% below the "expected".  
MBT's cost a small fortune, I would expect to get at least a year out of them, doing approx 10,000 steps/5 km per day.  Personally I thought they were too expensive so I bought a pair of good hiking boots (TK Maxx...cost less than €20 & still going strong).


----------



## joanmul (17 Jan 2008)

I would suggest you send them directly back to MBT in Fermoy. There is a right and wrong way of walking with these shoes which should have been shown by a properly trained retailer. However, it looks to me that there might be a problem. I sent mine back after 8 months to be resoled but that was entirely due to how much I wore them. After all that, I was advised by an orthopaedic surgeon that I would be better wearing shoes with my orthotic insoles in them because my ankles were quite stiff and he put that down to the MBTs.


----------



## Squonk (18 Jan 2008)

I contacted the NCA (www.consumerconnect.ie) as recommended by Clubman. They basically said its a question of wear-and-tear (no refund due) versus manufacturing fault (refund due). However the definition of wear-and-tear is vague. The NCA recommended I go to a cobbler to get an independent assessment. So, that means, the question boils down to this: if someone walks 240 miles (4 miles a day, 5 days a week for 12 weeks) should the sole of a shoe 'survive' that? If yes, then there's a manufacturing issue (or the shoes are being used incorrectly). If no, then the shoes have suffered wear-and-tear.


----------



## lightup (18 Jan 2008)

I would think quality and the purpose of the product would also be factors here. 

MBTs are supposed to promote the benefits of walking and they are a very expensive product.  I would have thought they should withstand more wear and tear than this.

On the other hand if it was a cheap pair of sandals from Pennys I wouldn't be too concerned if they became worn after this much use.


----------



## WhoAmI (18 Jan 2008)

lightup said:


> On the other hand if it was a cheap pair of sandals from Pennys I wouldn't be too concerned if they became worn after this much use.




If it was a cheap pair of sandals from Penneys, I think Mrs. Squonk would be looking for a new set of feet!!!


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2008)

Yeah - maybe _MBT _or the retailer make claims about the footwear in question that would make that sort of wear and tear reasonable and thus strengthen your argument for a repair, replacement or refund? There's always the _Small Claims Court _if it comes to it and you are so inclined...


----------



## REMFAN (20 Jan 2008)

Squonk said:


> 'She dealt with a different sales person this time).. Who should she talk to about this? Thanks.


 

Could she go back and speak to the manager? Explain the situation in a reasonable manner and maybe he/she would meet you half way? ie- second pair at half price?(I believe the use is excess). Threatening with the Small Claims Court would be extreme (I know Clubman was just stating it as an available option and not specifically advising the OP to follow that route).


----------



## batty (21 Jan 2008)

I wear MBTs all the time & i walk about 6 miles per day.  I just recently threw out a pair that I had for 4 years so I definitely think that your wife should be getting more wear out the shoes than a couple of months.


----------



## rabbit (22 Jan 2008)

joanmul said:


> I was advised by an orthopaedic surgeon that I would be better wearing shoes with my orthotic insoles in them because my ankles were quite stiff and he put that down to the MBTs.


 
Are "ordinary" shoes not better for your feet than MBT's anyway ?   I would not wear MBT's if I got them for free.


----------



## Lauren (22 Jan 2008)

Me neither...they are just about the ugliest things I have seen on feet...a close second to those plastic brightly coloured things I've seen around lately......


----------



## Stifster (22 Jan 2008)

Lauren said:


> Me neither...they are just about the ugliest things I have seen on feet...a close second to those plastic brightly coloured things I've seen around lately......


 
wellies? It is raining a lot....


----------



## Lauren (22 Jan 2008)

No...these abominations!!

[broken link removed]


----------



## MrMan (22 Jan 2008)

Whats an MBT?


----------



## Stifster (22 Jan 2008)

Lauren said:


> No...these abominations!!
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
oh dear god. Point taken.


----------



## truthseeker (22 Jan 2008)

MrMan said:


> Whats an MBT?


 
Masai Barefoot Technology - apparently the Masai have nice strong quads from constantly walking on shifting sand, these shoes mimic those little balancing movements and give you a better gait and build up your quads.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2008)

truthseeker said:


> the Masai have nice strong quads


So why do they walk everywhere?


----------



## Stifster (22 Jan 2008)

What would happen if a Masai wore MBT's in the desert? Doubly "nice and strong quads" or would they just fall over?


----------



## truthseeker (22 Jan 2008)

Stifster said:


> What would happen if a Masai wore MBT's in the desert? Doubly "nice and strong quads" or would they just fall over?


 
interesting........im going with fall over. Amazing how being barefoot in the sand has spawned a new 'technology' eh?


----------



## MrMan (22 Jan 2008)

> Masai Barefoot Technology - apparently the Masai have nice strong quads from constantly walking on shifting sand, these shoes mimic those little balancing movements and give you a better gait and build up your quads.


cheers


----------



## lofty22 (23 Jan 2008)

I too bought a pair of MBTs two years ago. Took a while to break them in but when I did I found them excellent. I needed to get them repaired/resoled after a couple of months (I was doing approx 8 kms a day). When I went back to collect them from main mbt centre in Glanmire, Cork I was informed I was walking incorrectly on them. To be honest I am very heavy on shoes and wore the resoled ones out quickly again and had them resoled again only to be told I was still walking incorrectly, which I already knew but still found them excellent for toning. AFter they got worn out I bought new pair but still haven't gotten round to breaking them in!
I'm sure their website has contact number for the office in Glanmire if you want to present your case to them.


----------



## Brianp (23 Jan 2008)

joanmul said:


> I was advised by an orthopaedic surgeon that I would be better wearing shoes with my orthotic insoles in them because my ankles were quite stiff and he put that down to the MBTs.


 
i would think so too.


----------



## Squonk (24 Jan 2008)

lofty22 said:


> I'm sure their website has contact number for the office in Glanmire if you want to present your case to them.


 The seller in Glanmire is the one Mrs. Squonk is having the issue with.


----------



## sadie (24 Jan 2008)

Are MBTs any good for posture? Like if you have a habit of hunching your back do they help you stand up straight?


----------



## Brianp (24 Jan 2008)

sadie said:


> Are MBTs any good for posture? Like if you have a habit of hunching your back do they help you stand up straight?


 
Have you tried one of these before spending €€€ on MBT's?
http://images.google.ie/imgres?imgu...ages?q=posture+brace&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## redbhoy (26 Jan 2008)

Can you buy these in Ireland anywhere?? Preferably Dublin or close to it.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2008)

_MBTs_? Yes. Loads of places.


----------



## redbhoy (27 Jan 2008)

No Sorry! I meant the posture braces. Are they available anywhere in Dublin??
I have a pair of MBTs. Most comfortable pair of shoes I ever shelled out for!


----------



## Brianp (27 Jan 2008)

redbhoy said:


> No Sorry! I meant the posture braces. Are they available anywhere in Dublin??
> I have a pair of MBTs. Most comfortable pair of shoes I ever shelled out for!


 
Hi Redbhoy,
check out the link for this company in dublin, i know they do posture braces and other various specialised bracing
[broken link removed]
If you get stuck, send me an email.

Brianp


----------



## Angela74 (23 Apr 2008)

www.FeetFirstFitness.com. I had the same issues. Check the MBT piece on this site. It seems the quality is garbage lately.


----------

